# Taper Turning Attachment Questions



## Madhattan (Apr 19, 2020)

I have a hand-me-down Emco MAXIMAT V13 that came with the MAXIMAT taper turning attachment.  I am learning the machine and I would like to figure out how to setup the taper turning attachment but I have no manuals, drawings, diagrams or even photographs to reference.  I've searched Google and Bing without any real luck.  I did find some attachments for other lathes that are similar enough to start to give me a hint.  

Outstanding questions

The attachment attaches to the cross slide.  Is it suppose to attach to the back of the cross slide (away from the operator) as in photo #2?

It appears that the tool holder holds the tool way too high compared to the rotational axis of the work as in photo#4.  What am I doing wrong?

I have an Aloris BXA tool post holder on my cross-slide.  If I purchased another Aloris BXA can I get it to work with the taper turning attachment considering the tool height issue in photo #4?

Does anyone have a manual for the Emco MAXIMAT V13 taper turning attachment?


Photo 1: Still on the bench




Photo 2: Installed on the lathe



Photo 3: Installed on the lathe close up showing setup for 8 degree cut



Photo 4: Tool holder height?


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi,

I can't answer all your questions but the manual you seek is in our downloads section and since you're a supporting member you should have access to it. Make sure you're logged in and click on the Downloads link in the blue banner at the top of your screen, just search for your machine and there's a complete service parts manual including the taper attachment.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Madhattan (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks John for the quick response.  The accessories page of the Operators Manual does have a page that list the accessories and the taper attachment is listed.  The parts manual has an great expanded view of the taper attachment.   I still didn't discover any documentation on how to get it setup to use, sadly.


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 19, 2020)

Based on the cutter being on the taper attachment, could it be turned 180 degrees?  Could the clamps go on the near-side ways?

Basically, bolt it down closer to you spin it 180 degrees so that the part holding the tool in the image above is facing the material.  Obviously clamp the tool on one of the sides.

Take the bed clamps and clamp them to the flats on the near-side ways.  Then as you move the carriage L/R, it should move at that angle.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 19, 2020)

Perhaps it is made to cut on the backside with the tool inverted.


----------



## plunger (Apr 19, 2020)

Thats a clean looking machine. What did you pay for that and what else did it come with.


----------



## Madhattan (Apr 19, 2020)

I found this photo at the University of Malta, the attachment is shop made but looks very similar to mine.  It is on a MAXIMAT lathe cutting on the back side as you said *benmychree, *_"...made to cut on the backside with the tool inverted". _

It doesn't answer the tool height question though.


----------



## ErichKeane (Apr 19, 2020)

Actually, if the tool is upside-down, the tool height looks like it would be just about right. You might need to shim it a little higher in fact.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 19, 2020)

On European lathes, it is common to shim under tools to achieve the correct height with that style of clamp tool rest, so if the tool were to be inverted, you would just shim for height.


----------



## vocatexas (Apr 19, 2020)

This isn't the type of machine you have, but maybe this will help you a bit to understand a taper attachment and how it is used on other machines. That may give you hints on how to use the one you have.


----------



## Madhattan (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you all for the advice!  Look Mom, my first taper ever!


----------



## plunger (Apr 22, 2020)

Thats looks real good. I still cant figure it out.How do you set the depth ,It looks like the whole lot follows on the crosslide. When you take it off is it possible you could take pics of the parts involved. Welcome to the emco v13 family. I seem to be the only guy who has an emco v13 that has a permanent gap.
I would love to build that but it may need a surface grinder by the looks of it.How much did you pay for it . It looks hardly used and I see it even has a thread dial.They are beautiful machines.


----------



## Madhattan (Apr 24, 2020)

plunger said:


> Thats looks real good. I still cant figure it out.How do you set the depth ,It looks like the whole lot follows on the crosslide. When you take it off is it possible you could take pics of the parts involved. Welcome to the emco v13 family. I seem to be the only guy who has an emco v13 that has a permanent gap.
> I would love to build that but it may need a surface grinder by the looks of it.How much did you pay for it . It looks hardly used and I see it even has a thread dial.They are beautiful machines.


 
Plunger, the depth of cut is set by the cross-slide then the taper attachment slides on it's own internal ways to follow the angle.

Photos of the taper cutting attachment parts off the lathe:


----------

